# Ursa Orchids?



## Potterychef (Feb 11, 2010)

Hi guys, anyone have the scoop on Ursa orchids. I just searched for thier website and another name popped up. Doug


----------



## GaryB (Feb 11, 2010)

Looks like URSA Orchids has changed their name to June's Orchid Estate. June's Orchid Estate is listed on Krull-Smith's website as the source for Krull-Smith's paphs, so you can be confident that they are one in the same.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2010)

looks like a domain issue! Or maybe as noted above.


----------



## GaryB (Feb 11, 2010)

NYEric said:


> looks like a domain issue! Or maybe as noted above.



It's not a domain issue. KS sold it's paphs to URSA orchids; KS's site now references June's Orchid Estate; and older cached copy ff June's home pages states that they were URSA orchids.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Or maybe as noted above.


 . ..


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 11, 2010)

All I can say is that I'm glad to hear they will have the grand opening soon. June is a lovely women and I understand that this new place is state of the art. I meet her last Nov. at the International Slipper Symposium in Orlando. There was some talk that the next event might be in her neck of the woods. That only makes since to me as when Frank ran it, we were close to his facility. Now that June is taking over the responsibility of the Symposium then we should be able to patronize her new business. I know that I can't be there for the opening but I'd love to be there. Anyone else heading in that direction for the event?


----------



## NYEric (Feb 11, 2010)

Next year I will be there. On the way from Ursa to Frank's we can make a trip to Kerry Richard's too!


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 11, 2010)

The back cover of the current AOS Orchids has them listed as Ursa, time will tell, the name makes no difference, we'll find them!


----------



## e-spice (Feb 11, 2010)

The website's about page:

http://stores.junesorchidestate.com/Page.bok?template=about

doesn't list Ryan as a participant. I thought he was the main person at Ursa?

e-spice


----------



## Scott Ware (Feb 11, 2010)

It's just a name change, folks. The March ad in ORCHIDS will reflect this.


----------



## e-spice (Feb 11, 2010)

Scott Ware said:


> It's just a name change, folks. The March ad in ORCHIDS will reflect this.



Thanks for the info Scott.

e-spice


----------



## Bolero (Feb 12, 2010)

I just wish that orchid nursery was located in Oz.......


----------



## gary (Feb 12, 2010)

This is on their website under About Us, only two people named:

June's Orchid Estate is the collaborative effort between June Simpson and Laurie Nissen

June Simpson has been a hobby grower for years.
She has a keen interest in building one of the finest collections in the United States. While her tastes are varied, she is drawn to Paphiopedilums and Phragmipediums, as well as miniature species. She is the President of the company and plans on bringing her very good business sense to this venture. She is a believer in giving back to the orchid community and because of that she is quite active with the Tampa Orchid Club, the University of South Florida Botanical Gardens, and the American Orchid Society.

Laurie Nissen has been a hobby grower for quite a few years.
A very active volunteer with the Tampa Orchid Club, as well as the University of South Florida Botanical Gardens. She is the Secretary of the company and has years of experience in dealing with the public. She will be acting as the customer service liaison, where she can use her experience to better serve our customer base.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Feb 12, 2010)

Yea, that is a good question. What happen to Ryan? He was the main person that was selling for Ursa Orchids at the Inernational Slipper Symposium. He's a great guy and has been winning a number of awards with his plants recently.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2010)

Ever see that TV show _"Snapped"_ !?!?


----------

